# my staffy just had puppies! :)



## kyle199 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey guys and girls 
what a night last night was
my staffy gave birth to 7 beautiful little pups.
this is her 1st litter and she done just perfect no problems and they all came out in quick succession all perfectly healthy
i will have to post up some pictures soon


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 16, 2009)

sweet, cant wait for pics. Is the litter going to be registered?


----------



## bump73 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice....where abouts are you located?? My brother inlaw is looking for a staffy at the moment...

Ben


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 16, 2009)

yeh im looking for a staffy too lol


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 16, 2009)

'Good thing she's pretty'.....what my daughter says frequently about her staffy!


----------



## double0dappa (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd love to see pics. I'm on the look out for a new pup if you were interested in selling


----------



## danandgaye (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats my girls first litter was 7 then a year later she had TEN!!!!..........gotta love the staffies they are such a beautifully natured dog if brought up correctly....pity it only takes a few idiots to give the rest of us staffy owners a bad name......i got mum and son and people literally cross the road to walk past me...congrats again show us some pics asap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danandgaye (Nov 16, 2009)

here is my two babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle199 (Nov 16, 2009)

i am in newcastle nsw 
lol they wont be ready until January
yeah they are the best natured dogs but yes u are correct aout the idiots 
ill post pics 2moro when my mum brings back the camera lol she took it with her 
keep yas all posted


----------



## kyle199 (Nov 16, 2009)

ok guys pictures are up now 
dad:


----------



## kyle199 (Nov 16, 2009)

heres one of chevy b4 she got pregnant:


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 16, 2009)

amazing photos of them, they're very cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 16, 2009)

they are very adorable, i cant wait to get a nice puppy myself


----------



## danandgaye (Nov 16, 2009)

they are awesome lookin pups made mine look like crap lol


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2009)

God, im so puppy clucky at the moment! haha
The mother is pretty


----------



## kyle199 (Nov 16, 2009)

danandgaye: im sure your pups were adorable n didnt look like crap lol all pups are gojus lol
MZsel: thanks . yes chevy is my baby girl a bit spoilt but a perfect angel lol 
thank you everyone for such nice comments


----------

